# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Nutra cerdos ingresará al mercado local con 100 tm

## Bruno Cillóniz

Nuevo alimento para cerdos reduciría enfermedades.  _Producto balanceado fue presentado por la empresa NOLTECH SAC, en el marco del Seminario Internacional de Porcicultura, realizado el 18 de junio en la Facultad de Medicina Veterinaria de la de la Universidad Nacional Mayor de San Marcos (UNMSM).  _ *Por:* Luis Omar Paredes  *Agraria.pe.-* Luego de la reducción de casos de Gripe AH1N1 (o mal llamada gripe porcina) a nivel nacional, la empresa Naltech SAC lanzó al mercado nacional la línea de dieta balanceada Nutra Cerdos, diseñada para lechones de la fase de Pre y Post Destete hasta los 32 Kg de peso vivo, hasta la fase de alimentación de engorde. 
Iniciamos con la comercialización directa a grandes productores de cerdos, por ejemplo: San Fernando. Estamos entrando con 100 TM de Nutra Cerdos al mes, informó Roberto Rondón Sarria, gerente comercial de Naltech. 
Según Rondón Sarria, la línea de Nutra Cerdos es un alimento balanceado completo porque es rico en nutrientes, aminoácidos, vitaminas y minerales. Además contiene nucléotidos que ayuda a mejorar el metabolismo del alimento. Usa lactosa, plasma y aromatizantes. 
Le agregamos un secuestrante de amoniaco para que los desechos de los cerdos no presenten tan mal olor y así no se originen enfermedades, explicó. 
El gerente comercial de Naltech informó que se trata de alimentos balanceados peletizados para alimentar a los cerdos desde la etapa de Pre Destete hasta los 70 días de edad. Estos productos han sido destetados en nuestras propias operaciones, y los resultados han sido cerdos gordos y sanos.  *La empresa* 
Según Roberto Rondón, Naltech es una empresa que pertenece al grupo empresarial Avícolas Redondos SAC, y fue creada por profesionales peruanos de amplia experiencia en nutrición y tecnologías de alimentos, con el objetivo de abastecer al Perú y al mundo de ingredientes procesados para la nutrición animal.  *La línea Nutra Cerdos* 
El Ing. Roberto Rondón Sarria informó que la línea Nutra Cerdos presenta 3 modalidades: Nutra Cerdos Premium D (para lechones de 6 días a 32 días de edad) Nutra Cerdos Premium L1 (para cerdos de 33 días hasta 50 días) y Nutra Cerdos Premiun L2 (dirigida a cerdos de 51 días hasta 70 días).   *DATOS:*  
  El saco de Nutra Cerdos consta de 40 Kg. y el primer stock para la venta será de 25 mil sacos a nivel nacional.  
  Existen cuatro formas principales de presentación del alimento para ser suministrado a cerdos en desarrollo y engorde. Estas formas son la harina, el pellet, como alimento húmedo, o en pasta, y en forma líquida. Los alimentos peletizados tienen un mayor costo, pero involucra menos desperdicio, mayor digestibilidad de nutrimentos y un consumo más uniforme de la dieta. (Fuente: PITTA CERDOS).Temas similares: Artículo: Consejo Nacional del Arroz afirma que mercado local tiene abastecimiento asegurado Artículo: Produce: Calidad del pisco viene siendo reconocida en mercado local y extranjero Artículo: En diez años Perú ingresará el 80% de sus productos agropecuarios al mercado de Corea libre de aranceles oposiciones policias local Los cerdos y pollos de Norteamérica comen seis veces más pescado que los Norteamerica

----------

owo

----------


## danze

cual es el precio, a l publico

----------

